# IAD? Hosted in which cities? when?



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey,
Unfortuanatly couldn't make it this year, Just wondering if there is a list somewhere where IAD is hosted every year, is it every year? Is it in the same place each time? I couldn't find this info,

Justin


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

The last few years it has been at the same place and in the beginning of May.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

i so wanted to go. atlass school must come first... thats atlease what the people paying for school said :wink: 

maby next time


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

It could potentially be in a new City next year, but it is too early for details.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Unofficially, and completely rumor, I've heard both Charlotte, NC and Philly, PA.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

go philly!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Nah, more centralized. Chicago, Detroit, Columbus


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Charlotte, please!!!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

The hell with you northerners! It needs to be some where down south! :lol:


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

Flooooooooooooorida!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

One thing to note is that while everyone would like the show in their backyard some states make it very difficult to impossible to do. Ohio being one of them, by requiring vet checks on out of state animals. A number of cites have come up from Philly to Atlanta, and we will have to wait and see.


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*hmm*

I've worked the Raliegh show a couple of times, and the vet checks are kinda a joke. They go around to basically see what people brought, and then leave. There were so many dilapitated wc snakes,etc., there! LOL

I'd be cool with Charlotte


----------



## rompida (Mar 15, 2004)

How do you guys feel about Myrtle Beach, SC ? SC has much more lax laws concerning the pet trade, plus we would be at a beach. Lots of stuff to do! It could be a family vacation! (at least that's what I could tell the wife)


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

I would say 'VIVA LAS VEGAS' but unfortunatly it looks like i will be back in UK for good by next May so not only will i never make an IAD but i will never see one make it down this way either!!!    

Regards

Steve


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

If we had IAD in vegas we would probably all go broke in the casino on friday night!!! :lol:


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

If the Charleston (SC) Aquarium is any good at all, I'd prefer it I think to Myrtle Beach.

Myrtle Beach is just tacky in my opinion.

s


rompida said:


> How do you guys feel about Myrtle Beach, SC ? SC has much more lax laws concerning the pet trade, plus we would be at a beach. Lots of stuff to do! It could be a family vacation! (at least that's what I could tell the wife)


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey take it easy now! Myrtle beach is actually much nicer then people think. Also there is a great place called alligator adventure that has the largest gator in the US. Lots of stuff to do here. There is also the ripleys aquarium, but its not that great. Next summer they are also going to be opening the Hard Rock theme park :lol: 
Jason


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry man, I've spent a couple of weeks at Myrtle Beach.

It's hard to get past how tacky it is.

Sorry.

s


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ill be nice but I do not care for Myrtle Beach either. Now North Carolina, say Nags Head or etc. Thats more my liking, but it is becoming more commercial as well.

I think the issue with any of these places would be the extra cost. Hotel rooms would not be cheap and it would be almost pointless in the prime time of the season.

So far I am liking the idea of Philly, Atlanta, and some of the other ideas. We will see with time...


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Tacky how? I am from jersey and I will admit it took a little to get used to but its really nice. If you get away from the first couple beach miles its really nice. As far as the hotel rooms you can get them for alot less then the ones in baltimore. Anyway Atlanta sounds like a good spot. I geuss its all up to the IAD comittee and all of this is a moot point.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I dont really care for philly much but chicago, florida would be nice, atlanta I did like. California maybe? Otherwise maybe stay in the ne but just go to a different state.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

State and local laws really come into play for some Cities so it takes investigation for any city. It also takes a hotel willing to allow live animals in their conference rooms.  The people in Baltimore are great because of the reputation of the show, and the years of no major problems. That is lost with a new location so it could be a bit of work to setup. It will be interesting to see what transpires.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I heard from a bird on a wire that Denver is really nice.... :roll:


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Has there ever been a decent problem at an IAD show before?? Like frogs hopping down a hallway or something!! Just an example?


----------



## rompida (Mar 15, 2004)

Let me be the first to admit that I also find Myrtle Beach a little tacky. But I'm thinking about the success of IAD, not my personal preference. Just thought it might pull a bigger draw to the show. Might get more foot traffic in the show. Plenty of bars to hang out in, you could bring the whole family and go to the beach, reptile park (alligator adventure), ripley's aquarium, house of blues, lots of shopping, etc. Those places might even be willing to display the IAD posters for advertising.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I think staying away from high tourism locations would be a good idea, but thats just my opinion. Normally these locations have higher prices for everything. Heck whats a beer cost in some of these places? $7-10?
Denver could be interested and I hear it is a great City.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

kyle1745 said:


> Denver could be interested and I hear it is a great City.


Yeah, I know of a GREAT guy there ( :lol: ) that could probably be persuaded to be a big help if the committee showed a significant interest. Lots of cool things to do... mountains... yeah.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I think that indianapolis or else ohio would be cool. Michigan also has a lot of cool stuff to do. I think that all options should be explored. I also dont know what states have regulations and laws against "poison" dart frogs or poisonous animals to begin with, even tho if they knew anything they would know that in captivity pdf's aren't toxic.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Beer in myrtle beach $2-4, hotel rooms $40-60, nice dinner $10- not bad. What most people dont know is you need to stay away of the tourist places. There are a lot of local places where you can get great prices on food and rooms. Anyway I have been to denver, not much of a fan. I have been to salt lake city and thats pretty nice. My vote is for Charlotte :lol: 
Jason


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Here's a thought... how many people on the West coast didn't go to IAD because they didn't want to go all the way across country?? How many on the East Coast don't got to NWFF for the same reason?? Why not move it somewhere in the middle of the country where it's not too far for anyone to go? Don't know if there is a decent site like that, but it would sure make things easier...


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

St. louis?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

In my opinion IAD shouldn't move from the east coast, and i'm not too sure I'd even move it at all. Here is how I see it:
NWFF = west coast
MWFF = middle (not sure where specifically)
IAD = east coast
FROG DAY = moves around
So, why do we need to move the ONLY east coast show west? Moving it along the east coast would be ok, but I still think moving it isn't necessary. If we did move it south I would suggest having it at the ABG. I think moving the date of IAD is more important, as it's timing really stinks for most students.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Beetle - trust me when I tell you, it's simply got to move. But that doesn't mean it cannot come back (to Baltimore).

We did a ton of work with absolutely the bare miniumum of manpower, and we've since lost manpower.

Ideally, I'd like to see a 3 city rotation set up. Baltimore, Philly, Atlanta for now - but we can sub for either Philly/Atlanta on occasion.

And till recently, FrogDay *was* West Coast - so things do change. NWFF is more of a Northwest thing, not a West Coast thing.

s


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Not to mention I don't really consider MWFF around IL to be "central". Granted it would take some effort to bring anything more to the middle, but I think the folks in the "true" middle of the country would be very appreciative. Maybe breaking it into a 4 show deal... one show for each time zone. I know their not affiliated in any way so it would be nearly impossible to get all on the same page, but just thinking (dreaming) out loud.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

jbeetle said:


> I think moving the date of IAD is more important, as it's timing really stinks for most students.


Big agree here. One or two weeks later would save a lot of people a lot of headaches. I realize that the frog world is made up of much more than just students, but it would help a great deal as this year IAD was the weekend before finals week for me. Being an "older" student, it's not so easy for me to blow off finals and studying like it was when I was younger...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

sbreland said:


> Here's a thought... how many people on the West coast didn't go to IAD because they didn't want to go all the way across country?? How many on the East Coast don't got to NWFF for the same reason?? Why not move it somewhere in the middle of the country where it's not too far for anyone to go? Don't know if there is a decent site like that, but it would sure make things easier...


I had the same idea about having it more central (I was going to say Kansas City), but now MWFF is a Chicago show, which is more central, but what about the folks in the south.
I never go to IAD, for a few reasons (not to say I wouldn't like to).
1. Cost/length of transportation.
2. Date...usually falls on inventory day at my work...I'm obligated to be there...also my birthday is 5/3, my family wants to see me...also, early may in NW wisconsin is just beutiful, all the oaks have flowers on them, and the mosquitos haven't hatched yet...wouild rather be here than in Baltimore.

I say leave IAD on the east coast, maybee change the date...

I think another Show somewhere down south, in the dead of winter would be nice...I've often wondered why all the shows are in the summer (for the most part), it's not like they are held outdoors or anything.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Maybe IAD should be held earlier in April or later in May. Philadelphia would be a good spot. It has a major airport that is usually of the cheaper East Coast airports to fly into and there is certainly plenty of hotels and conference centers available. But moving it from Baltimore does exclude any trips to NAIB. I think moving it to Atlanta would draw a different crowd. There are a lot of Northeasterners that might not want to make the trek to Atlanta, and it seems like that is who comprises most of the crowd. Just some thoughts.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

A rotation sounds like a good idea. Atlanta/Charlotte/Birmingham get my votes for candidate cities.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

If it has to move so be it, but I still think it should stay towards the east and not move west as both NWFF and MWFF are already in that direction. I figured NWFF was more of Northwest show then a truly west coast show, but it should be easier for someone around that area to travel there (drive or fly) then come all the way to IAD on the east coast. I just don't want to see the only east coast show move away from the east coast. Scott's idea of having it rotate through Baltimore, Philly, and Atlanta would be ok. I just don't see why the only east coast show should become a moving show that would move west/midwest where there are already 2 shows. As I understand it, and I could be wrong here, but Frog Day does move around from year to year now. So instead of trying to get IAD to move west, why doesn't someone that wants a show in there area contact the people putting Frog Day together and try to get that show to stop in their neck of the woods… just a thought.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah I second that it stays on the east coast. It would be nice to see it rotate from florida to charlotte and philly. That way everyone on the east coast can go every couple years.
Jason


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

snip" One or two weeks later would save a lot of people a lot of headaches"endsnip

A couple of comments on the date thing.. 

a few weeks later is when the major wedding season starts (close to June...) which means the hotel and conference room costs go way up (as they can easily book weddings) a few weeks earlier and it is prom season and again the cost goes way up.. 
So unless you want to pay significantly more for both rooms and admission it has to be in the shoulder season between the two.. 

Ed


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

didn't it used to be in the fall? or is my memory just bad


----------



## girlfrog (Dec 19, 2006)

deleted


----------



## girlfrog (Dec 19, 2006)

I


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

I like the idea of moving IAD around, and I think that Atlanta and Philly are great ideas. Flordia is a bad idea as there are just too many reptile shows there already. I love the idea that American Frog Day moves around. NWFF will stay in the Northwest. We did change to a venue closer to the airport, so no more Gig Harbor and the new bridge. We had a great time at MWFF and the vendors did really well. For our second MWFF we'll see again how is goes. But I digress. IAD on the East Coast is a good idea. Scott made a pretty good arguement as to why it needs a switch. Most of the attendees have been thru NAIB and the National Zoo a few times already. Personally I would enjoy a behind the scenes at the Philly Zoo. It's the Philly Zoo!!!! Atlanta has a lot to offer as well. The gardenm zoo, and aquarium would be a great place to visit.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

That was weird girlfrog. We must have posted at the same time. For a minute I had a about half your post. Looks like you lost it, I'll cut and paste it to a PM for you.

Opps that was supposed to be a PM


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi, I've asked around IAD some on the comittee and some just meandering the halls of the hotel.. I heard three cities pop up on a regular basis.. Atlanta, Philly and somewhere in northern CA.. I know with Baltimore there were other activities prior to the show, such as a "behind-the-scenes" tour of the rainforest exhibit at the National Aquarium and also the National Zoo, I think (never went to that).. SO, at first that was a big draw, then I heard they cancelled a third tour this past year.. for lack of interest, basically because most of the people that come to IAD have been there done that or some think that that operation is going kaput.. because the amphibian people are not there anymore... This operation at the National Aquarium was seen as THE MECCA of all dart-froggers.. Now, some of us have frog rooms that dwarf the National Aquarium's collections... so if there's nothing new to see.. it becomes an old habit.. So, with that said, I think there should be something of interest, like Atlanta with a "behind-the-scenes" tour like they did on FrogDay in 05, I think.. I unfortunately missed that one.. I too, think a rotation of a few cities would be a great idea.. but I also agree it should remain on the East Coast.. also I too like Florida.. but I was just there and there's really not much in the way of darts (exhibit-wise) maybe to coincide with the big Daytona or Orlando shows.. just my $0.02, Peter Keane, JungleWorld


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

snip "Now, some of us have frog rooms that dwarf the National Aquarium's collections... so if there's nothing new to see.. it becomes an old habit.. So, with that said, I think there should be something of interest, like Atlanta with a "behind-the-scenes" tour like they did on FrogDay in 05,"endsnip

This will be the case for most institutions. You have dedicated budgets targeting your goals and are not arguing over supplies for many different species.... 

In the early days of IAD there were also at least one field trip herping. If it is in Philly, I think that a Pine Barren's trip would be feasible (where we should be able to readily find several endemic amphibians (pretty much can guarantee carpenter's frogs...) depending on the weather as well as cool plants and some local history.. 


Ed


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

If you are going into the Pine Barrens you could hit up a carnivorous plant bog, but you'll have to watch out for Leeds' long lost 13th child :wink:.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I know a couple of great cp bogs as well as some good native orchid sites.. but in all the time I have been out there I have yet to see the 13th child.... 

The place etc for next year is under discussion by the committee.. 

Ed


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

if charlotte is still in the running a herping trip to the carolina sand hills is always fun, and I know all the good sites. found a mating pair of scarlet kings 3 weeks ago, as well as some great salamanders (a really beautiful mud in particular) and frogs. certain ponds usually have a decent numbers of tiger salamander larvae around this time of year too.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I like the idea of Philly/Valley Forge area. A pine barrens trip sounds appealing. Pa isn't to bad for amphibian laws but it is getting worse. Their would be some permit problems that might have to be ironed out.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

We are talking with the state right now and it look promising. 

Ed


----------

